# Apple Rainbow dans la barre des menus



## The_Ironist (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour 

J'espère que vous avez passé un agréable weekend 

Oh cette démarche n'a de grands intérêts pragmatiques mais bien émotionnels... Cette pomme arc-en-ciel est un peu comme une madeleine... chacun son trip! 

Voici donc un tuto prévu à cet effet, mais tout comme être _A la recherche du temps perdu_ la démarche n'est pas sans risque...

Voici donc divers points dont je vous serais reconnaissant d'avoir la bonté de clarifier:

* Que contient le fichier SartFile.bin et quel est son rôle au sein de l'OS? Est-il possible de l'éditer, si oui avec quelle application? (Je voudrais dans un premier temps comparer l'original avec celui modifié par cristomac24)

* Bien que je ne doute pas de la démarche altruiste de ce Macuser, est-il possible que se retrouve, par le plus extraordinaire et fortuit des hasards, des lignes de codes malicieuses dans SartFile.bin (modifié)? 

* Enfin, si les choses prenaient une tournure désastreuse, comment réaliser cette opération qui me semble limpide en pensée mais bourbeuse en pratique:

Démarrer Mac OS X en mode terminal afin de lui commander l'instruction suivante: "Déplaces le fichier SartFile.bin (copie de l'original) qui se trouve sur Desktop vers /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Resources/ et écrases l'existant."
Comment qu'on dit ça en Unixien? 

Bon eh bien voilà, je crois avoir fait le tour!

En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos précieuses contributions, 

Bien cordialement, 

iRonist


----------



## The_Ironist (23 Octobre 2011)

Wawou quel sens aigu de l'hospitalité et de l'aide sur ce forum, j'en ai des frissons!


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2011)

Comme tu le dis, c'est un forum, pas un SAV.


----------



## The_Ironist (24 Octobre 2011)

Aaaaah ça... Que reste-t-il en ce bas monde lorsqu'il n'y a pas de rapport à l'argent? Pas grand chose...

Cependant, je doute que ce genre de sujet soit traité par un SAV sans quoi, n'aies craintes, j'aurais dépensé mes petits euros!

Oh merde, c'est vrai, tu as quand même pris la peine de me répondre :affraid: Cela va-t-il m'être facturé au pixel par lettre? :mouais:

Merci tout de même


----------



## scherel (25 Octobre 2011)

The_Ironist a dit:


> Oh merde, c'est vrai, tu as quand même pris la peine de me répondre :affraid: Cela va-t-il m'être facturé au pixel par lettre? :mouais:



1.) Exiger des réponses en provoquant les gens ne vas rien t'apporter. N'oublie pas que c'est toi qui veut un service alors tache de respecter ceux qui vont te le donner.

2.) Que contient le fichier SartFile.bin ? N'oublie pas que google existe et une simple recherche peut t'aider:
http://macthemes.net/wiki/Main_Page

3.) Il n'y a pas de lignes de code malicieuses dans ce fichier puisque c'est un fichier système.


----------



## kobeval (26 Octobre 2011)

il est marrant lui, exiger une réponse 3h après avoir posté paye ta patience. 
Wath est un mec vénal toujours à la recherche d'une contrepartie en échange d'une faveur, merci de dire tt haut ce que pense tt le monde.
Passe ton chemin


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> contrepartie


  si seulement.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2011)

Enfin vous pourriez répondre parce que je n'ai toujours pas réponse à ses questions 




J'adore le : 

"Voici donc divers points dont je vous serais reconnaissant d'avoir la bonté de clarifier:"

:love::love::love: Ca donne top envie


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> il est marrant lui, exiger une réponse 3h après avoir posté paye ta patience.
> Wath est un mec vénal toujours à la recherche d'une contrepartie en échange d'une faveur, merci de dire tt haut ce que pense tt le monde.
> Passe ton chemin



Il me semble qu'il accepte le paiement en nature, et espèce (pour ne pas dire liquide) également


----------

